# A wee hello from Scotland



## LionLovingTiger (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Just a wee note to say hello and introduce myself - I've been lurking and learning (and lemming!) on Specktra for quite a while now but as my addiction grows, mostly thanks to Style Black, I decided it's time to share with other like-minded ladies.

I've always had an interest in make-up but this year since BBR it's really taken off, and whilst my bank account is sad, I'm more than happy! 

Look forward to getting to know you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Toni
x


----------



## n_c (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: A wee hello from a Scottish MAC addict*

Welcome!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: A wee hello from a Scottish MAC addict*

Welcome Toni!!!


----------



## LionLovingTiger (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks  GildedAngel and N_C


----------



## sanita.berzina (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Susanne (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## ritchieramone (Nov 6, 2009)

.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Toni and welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Nushki (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## nunu (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## gespiritu (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## katheartsmakeup (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome! I am also from Scotland, the capital to be precise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm sure you will agree


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2009)

hello!

hope you have lots of fun posting and exploring specktra!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 13, 2009)

Welcome!  Scotland is on my list of places to visit next.


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Toni!!! Glad you joined!


----------

